# Toro 521 Snowblower Auger Problem



## Chuck R (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a Toro 521 Snowblower (Model 38052), purchased in 1988.
While using it yesterday, all of a sudden, it seems like it was not blowing the snow at full capacity. I then noticed that the right auger was not turning at all. The left auger was turning and doing the blowing.
Turning the machine off at this point, I then noticed that the right auger turns (spins) freely (disengaged somehow?) . I read in one of the previous
posted that a Shear pin is the caused of the caused of the problem.

I checked the parts manual and did not see a part baned Shear Pin.
Can anyone help with the Part number and show me how to replace?
I don't faintest where the old pin was.

I finish the snowblowing on one auger and it was much harder. All replies would be greatfullu appreicated..... ray:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The shear pin is noting more than a bolt/nut that runs through the auger and the shaft. They may not call it a spear in, but that is its function.

However it is NOT a steel bolt, but probably aluminum or possibly brass. Don't use a steel one.

BG


----------



## Chuck R (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks BG.

As you indicated, it is a Bolt/Nut type part. In the Toro parts listing,
it is called a SCREW-HH part number 321-10. The Nut-Lock Cone that
goes with the screw is part number 32152-4. This info is for future readers
with a similiar problem. It looks like brass. Cost $2.50 plus tax. Can be purchase at any authorized Toro Dealer/Service stores.

To install, requires 2 sockets (standard) and a little patience. 

BG, thanks for your prompt reply.


----------

